# V Ucon vom Patiala



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

I'm curious to hear a bit about this dog. I am on the list for a litter that he will be the sire of, so I just wanted to get some opinions on this guy. I have watched videos of him on YouTube, and he seems very solid and well trained.

For those of you that know him personally, have a puppy from him, or can look at the pedigree, what is he like? Is he a solid dog as far as nerves go? Is he a social dog? How biddable/handler sensitive is he? What do you think I can expect from one of his pups?

I have spoken with the breeder and fully trust her opinion, but I was looking for some other thoughts as well.

Thanks!

Ucon vom Patiala


----------



## gabyeddo (Aug 14, 2013)

He’s an ok dog. You have to look at the female though not him.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I have a 10 mo Ucon pup. He is a phenomenal dog. Social, bold, active, good drive without being over the top. Amazing hunt and worth ethic. Quick to learn and retain. 

I plan on trailing in Noseworks and rally once I buckle down and get to training. 

My boy is personality galore, stubborn but sensitive to my mood. He is a bit barky at new dogs, but not horrible and fairly easily redirected. He lives to hike and is very tuned into me. He likes to interact. I actually mentioned this to his breeder. He wants to play WITH me, not just get his ball. He pushes and drives into me for interaction.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Talk to Ajay? 
He can tell you about his dog. From what I have observed, he produces well and his lines are very nice....again as gabyeddo posted, the female also plays into the equation. 
I look forward to seeing a future breeding with a female I really like paired with Ucon. This breeding has been planned for quite some time and hopefully will happen in the next few months.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

I've seen Ajay work with him in IPO. Ajay seems high on him. He's biddable, seems to enjoy the sport, has a good relationship with his handler and has solid nerves. He's not flashy or super agile. My inexperienced guess is he's a good producer or Ajay wouldn't breed him. Ajay cares as much or more about the breed as his dogs. As others said I'd be more interested in the dam's characteristics and comfortable with Ucon as sire.


----------



## gabyeddo (Aug 14, 2013)

ausdland said:


> He's not flashy or super agile.



Because he’s on the fat side. He could’ve performed better if he was in shape. Or maybe that’s just him.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

gabyeddo said:


> Because he’s on the fat side. He could’ve performed better if he was in shape. Or maybe that’s just him.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He is a chunker, maybe a little more exercise and a little less food :grin2:


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

gabyeddo said:


> ausdland said:
> 
> 
> > He's not flashy or super agile.
> ...



You seem pretty down on this dog. Something you would like to share with group?


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

gsdsar said:


> You seem pretty down on this dog. Something you would like to share with group?


Who me? I'm not down on him. I'm sure he's a good dog. I've only seen him in the context of training a few times. He is overweight and not nearly as agile as my dog. You mentioned your pup isn't over the top, perhaps that's something he inherited from Ucon? And a good thing. I have over the top and it's exhausting.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I was talking to a helper the other day who used to train with Ajay and his words were he is a very good dog with exceptional nerves. He can be a bit hard to touch to bring out his aggression, but it is there and he and his sister, Solo, are both very willing dogs. 



I bred a very high drive female to him with high hunt drive and exceptional nerves that has a bit of a "let's do things MY way" attitude. I was after a bit more size, a more "what can I do for you mom?" willingness and some aggression while keeping what I have. The pups are now 10 months old. I am very pleased with what I got out of the litter and finally have my next female to work, actually two. Last female I was this pleased with was their mother and she is 5.5 years old. My female is small and the bitch line behind Ucon has some smaller females. I got one small female, one who will be maybe medium sized, 1 smaller male, 1 larger male and two medium sized males. 



Jarka zu Treuen Händen


As others have said, it will depend a lot on what the female brings to the picture.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Sometimes not being flashy is a good thing. We have a lot of Mali type thinner nerved flashy dogs out there. They need some place to go and a very solid dog with super sound nerves is how we can bring balance. 



Ucon's sire was a very sound dog. He brings excellent hunt drive himself. He wasn't a flashy dog, but also brought excellent nerves. I don't know Ucon's mother, but his grandmother, Jilnannah was also a very sound dog with very good drives. I had a litter by her littermate Javir and got super biddable (willing) dogs. The female I bred to him is a Javir great granddaughter so I was hoping that linebreeding on the J litter would bring more of the "what can I do for you?" temperament that a GSD should have. I have seen other dogs out of Jilnannah and they all have very sound nerves and there are actually quite a few very good breeding dogs out there out of her. 



Something else that comes through Ucon is longevity. I forgot to mention that earlier.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

^ Yes, health, longevity is very important. I saw his sire Mac hopping in/out of the back of the SUV at 13 yrs old. There are a couple Ucon daughters at their club that are beautiful, high drive young dogs, on the smaller side 60 lbs or less.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

My Ucon daughter:


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

Gorgeous dogs all around! He sounds like exactly what I'm hoping for in my next GSD pup. I plan to do nosework, probably some dock diving, and the puppy will perform some service tasks in the home for me as well. Since a couple of you mentioned the dam, here is the link to her pedigree:

Wealhtheow vom Bairdhaus

Since I don't plan to get into IPO just yet, I'm not looking for a dog that is the highest drive or has the most "go." I'm just now getting into dog sports for the first time, and this will be my first working line GSD, so I'd like to start off a little easy, if you will.

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

lhczth said:


> My Ucon daughter:



Beautiful! :smile2:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Pytheis said:


> Gorgeous dogs all around! He sounds like exactly what I'm hoping for in my next GSD pup. I plan to do nosework, probably some dock diving, and the puppy will perform some service tasks in the home for me as well. Since a couple of you mentioned the dam, here is the link to her pedigree:
> 
> Wealhtheow vom Bairdhaus
> 
> ...


OK!!! This is the breeding I was talking about. You won't go wrong. And lucky you to be on the list for a pup from this breeding. Thea(Wealtheow) is my Gambits half sister, same sire and I would get in on this breeding if the time was right.
Thea is an amazing dog....very happy and enthusiastic. She tracks with natural hunt drive, and her protection is powerful. Of course she has a great handler for obedience and they are a joy to watch. 
I think this breeding match will bring everything anyone would want in a companion or competition partner.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

onyx'girl said:


> OK!!! This is the breeding I was talking about. You won't go wrong. And lucky you to be on the list for a pup from this breeding. Thea(Wealtheow) is my Gambits half sister, same sire and I would get in on this breeding if the time was right.
> Thea is an amazing dog....very happy and enthusiastic. She tracks with natural hunt drive, and her protection is powerful. Of course she has a great handler for obedience and they are a joy to watch.
> I think this breeding match will bring everything anyone would want in a companion or competition partner.


I am really hoping that enough puppies are born, and that she thinks there is one that is a good fit for me. Crossing my fingers! I've been waiting a long time to get a dog from her.


----------



## vom Patiala (Dec 4, 2018)

Drive means focus, you want the drive but not hectic behavior


----------



## vom Patiala (Dec 4, 2018)

Peter, you met my dog a long time ago when you came to me for training. I tried to help you with your female, who is very high energy female but drive is different than energy although it is quite commonly misunderstood. Drive is focus first and energy as needed. Ucon is a thicker dog and even when I got him back from his surgery he weighed 89 lbs. He is no different than his father who everybody seems to like very much. I have lived with both of them and Ucon is a better conformed dog than his father and has larger bone. He easily clears the jump and the A-frame.


----------



## vom Patiala (Dec 4, 2018)

Thank you. If Ucon is an OK dog, then I wish I made more OK dogs. He is V in conformation, IPO3, now competed at the Regional (SG score) and the National Championship, normal hips and elbows, DM N/N and more than half of our club dogs are related to Ucon. His ZW number is 68.


----------

